

Ask HN: What are good free project management tools? - hhimanshu

I am working on a personal project and would like to manage my project in a better way. so instead of scribbling on paper, I would like to use some software meant for project management. This is just a starting so I dont want to spend a lot of money. All I want to know if there are some free tools available that people are using?
======
NadaAldahleh
Sandglaz: <http://www.sandglaz.com> I'm the Co-Founder and we use it ourselves
internally as well. It's a freemium model (so there is a free version and a
paid version). The paid version is 50% off until end of January.

------
dholowiski
Fogbugz, while not quite project management, has a 'startup' edition which is
free. <http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/StudentAndStartup.html>

------
avalore
Django Admin. A few models, couple of custom templates. An hours work and does
everything we need, nice and simple.

------
benregn
Trello.com can be adapted for a variety of projects. It's free and is from a
respected software firm, Fog Creek.

------
runjake
RedMine (Ruby on Rails) and Trac (Python) are nice, for technical projects.

------
pdenya
Basecamp has a free tier.

------
dlf
andbang.com is new (i found it on HN) and dead simple. it's what i use most.
podio is great if you need something more powerful and customizable.

------
hhimanshu
I saw asana and I liked it

